# robustesse d'interférence ?



## marc-aurel (2 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

comment ça marche ce truc dans airport ?
l'aide apple n'est pas claire pour moi.

merci


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Septembre 2006)

Sans expérience personnelle avec l'airport, mais je crois savoir que c'est une option à activer si ta connexion WIFI n'est pas parfaite au niveau radio ( fréquence utilisée 2,4 GHz). Le système va utiliser des algorithmes de controle et de récupérations des erreurs pour améliorer le débit de la connexion WIFI.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Septembre 2006)

Oui, c'est &#231;a, un algo de correction d'erreurs. 
Pas p&#233;nalisant dans la plupart des cas (de toute mani&#232;re les gamers online n'utilisent pas le wifi  )

Peut &#234;tre utile dans les cas d'interf&#233;rences avec :
des objets r&#233;sonants qui brouillent le signal (&#231;a peut &#234;tre une passoire en alu pr&#232;s d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable ou toute autre connerie du genre*)

* pour exemple, il y a eu des voitures dont les portes refusaient de s'ouvrir pres d'une de ces nouvelles croix de pharmacie clignotantes avec contr&#244;le radio...


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Septembre 2006)

Et oui mon bon monsieur, c'est le c&#244;t&#233; obscure de la loi de la propagation des ondes &#233;lectromagn&#233;tiques (dont les voies sont imp&#233;n&#233;trables, soit dit en passant).


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Octobre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, c'est ça, un algo de correction d'erreurs.
> Pas pénalisant dans la plupart des cas (de toute manière les gamers online n'utilisent pas le wifi  )
> 
> Peut être utile dans les cas d'interférences avec :
> ...




je comprends mieux pourquoi quand je fourbis mon ordonnance , je dois ouvrir ma voiture  'a louvre boite! et au demonte peneu! n'empeche !! c'est terrible ce truc ! et des interferences quie dnommageraent le processeur peuvent se faire depuis un tel protable ... parfois cela fait gresiller le quartz du reveil alors pourquoi pas ennuyer le ibook ? bref, c'est grave ou dangereux docteur ? je crois qu'une ou deux fois j'ai du entendre un leger brrrr en provenance de l'ordi au moment de la reception d'un sms sur le portable ... ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2006)

Boh, c'est sans doute le hp qui fait &#231;a 
perso, avec mon vieux nokia, mes enceintes amplifi&#233;es me pr&#233;venaient d'un appel quelques secondes avant la sonnerie. Ca le fait aussi avec mon nouveau t&#233;l&#233;phone, mais faut que je sois devant le mac pour l'entendre (avant, c'&#233;tait largement audible dans la pi&#232;ce &#224; c&#244;t&#233;  - t&#233;l&#233;phone proche du mac, bien s&#251;r)


----------



## CBi (29 Octobre 2006)

J'ai eu de meilleurs résultats en choisissant un canal de transmission fixe qu'avec l'option "robustesse"... Ça dépend sans doute de la source d'interférences...


----------



## laurent_iMac (30 Octobre 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Sans expérience personnelle avec l'airport, mais je crois savoir que c'est une option à activer si ta connexion WIFI n'est pas parfaite au niveau radio ( fréquence utilisée 2,4 GHz). Le système va utiliser des algorithmes de controle et de récupérations des erreurs pour améliorer le débit de la connexion WIFI.



Il y a pas un truc du genre "four à micro-ondes" qui est sur la même fréquence ?
je crois que si ... car quand j'utilisais le mien sans avoir activé la "robustesse d'interférence, la borne Airport Express, se coupait. Pas marrant du tout si elle recevait de la zic d'iTunes pour la "balancer" sur une chaine Hi-Fi. Et cela faisait Zic ...........................Zic ......................Zic ............


----------



## Al_Copett (1 Novembre 2006)

Laurent-ibook, si ton four à micro-ondes pertube ton WIFI je pense que tu peux par précautions vérifier si celui-ci ne n'a pas de "fuites". Il se peut que son blindage soit défaillant et que ton four émette des micro-ondes, ce qui peut-être potentiellement dangereux à cause des puissances mises en oeuvre. Je n'ai pas de chiffres précis, mais plusieurs Watts ou dizaines de Watts. Les puissances utilisées pour le WIFI sont nettement plus faible (+/- 30 mW).
Le four à micro-onde utilise la fréquence de 2,45 GHz (fréquence de raisonnance de la molécule d'eau) et le WIFI utilise la bande des 2,4 GHz.

Voir www.wikipedia.org avec comme critère de recherche "wi-fi".


----------



## vg93179 (2 Décembre 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Laurent-ibook, si ton four à micro-ondes pertube ton WIFI je pense que tu peux par précautions vérifier si celui-ci ne n'a pas de "fuites". Il se peut que son blindage soit défaillant et que ton four émette des micro-ondes, ce qui peut-être potentiellement dangereux à cause des puissances mises en oeuvre. Je n'ai pas de chiffres précis, mais plusieurs Watts ou dizaines de Watts. Les puissances utilisées pour le WIFI sont nettement plus faible (+/- 30 mW).
> Le four à micro-onde utilise la fréquence de 2,45 GHz (fréquence de raisonnance de la molécule d'eau) et le WIFI utilise la bande des 2,4 GHz.
> 
> Voir www.wikipedia.org avec comme critère de recherche "wi-fi".




A une époque lointaine, quand les téléphones portables n'avaient pas de vibreur intégrés, j'en possédais un externe (il se déclenchait à chaque réception d'appel..de tout téléphone à proximité); 
A chaque fois que je passais devant le micro onde avec , il vibrait tout seul... et le micro onde était neuf; et ca le faisait aussi devant le micro onde de ma belle mère; 
De même, quand je passais devant le centre de contrôle dans le RER de Chatelêt les halles, mêmes vibrations. 
Donc, certaines ondes se perdent, sans être forcément nocives , et interfèrent d'une manière ou d'une autre avec des appareils réceptifs à des fréquences pourtant établies. 

Je pense donc que le micro onde en marche pertube effecivement le wifi. Le téléphone fait onduler la télé cathodique, etc. etc.


----------



## Al_Copett (2 Décembre 2006)

Ces vibreurs &#233;taient, je pense, bas&#233;s sur le fait que quand un GSM re&#231;oit un appel, celui-ci repasse en &#233;mission pour pr&#233;venir le r&#233;seau de l'op&#233;rateur qu'il y est bien connect&#233;. Donc ton vibreur externe se basait sur le niveau du signal &#233;mis par ton GSM.
Tout autre signal HF assez puissant et ressemblant de pr&#232;s ou de loin &#224; celui de ton GSM pouvait le d&#233;clancher.

La technologie radio mise en oeuvre avec les premiers GSM &#233;tait assez peu performante compar&#233;e avec celle que nous utlisons actuellement (sensibilit&#233; HF, s&#233;lectivit&#233; du r&#233;cepteur, filtrage des interf&#233;rences, etc). On peut comparer les voitures diesel d'il y a 20 ans et les mod&#232;les actuels !!!!

Un four &#224; micro-onde utilise une fr&#233;quence fixe avec 2 niveaux, rien ou la pleine puissance, sauf erreur de ma part.

Le WiFi doit utiliser la modulation de fr&#233;quence qui a comme principale qualit&#233; d'&#234;tre insensible aux parasites qui se manifestent par une variation de l'amplitude du signal re&#231;u, mais qui utilise un spectre assez large et qui n'a pas une port&#233;e extra-ordinaire &#224; puissance &#233;gale par rapport &#224; d'autres modes de modulation. Sans parler du codage de l'information pour rendre celle-ci aussi peu sensible que possible aux d&#233;fauts du signal radio qui la transporte.

Donc si un four &#224; micro-ondes a des fuites qui arrivent a brouiller un signal d'un routeur WiFi, puissance d'&#233;mission +/- 30 mW, la puissance des pertes doit &#234;tre largement sup&#233;rieure et peut-&#234;tre focalis&#233;e sur un d&#233;faut assez ponctuel du blindage du four. Donc sur une petite surface, ce qui en augmente la nocivit&#233;.

Voici expliqu&#233;, assez sommairement, le raisonnement que j'ai eu lors de mon dernier post.


----------

